# Effectively Timing Refeeds Around Training



## M.J.H. (Jun 24, 2004)

As some of you know I am following NHE (Natural Horomonal Enhancement). The way I am doing the diet, it basically calls for low-carb Atkin's style eating all the time, and then every few days, at night, 3-5 hours of low-fat high-carb pigging out. Binge style refeeding, if you will. Keeping fat minimal and packing in as many calories from carbs as possible. 

Now my concern is how to time the refeeds around my workouts. Is it better to refeed the night before training sessions? Or refeed the night of my training (postworkout). Also, is it a bad idea to refeed on a rest day, even if its the day before a training session?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

That is kind of like how I diet.  I do my re-feed on an off training day usaully before I work one of my larger muscle groups (back or lags).  that way I have all that energy stored up for a heavy workout.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 24, 2004)

So you think that refeeding always the day/night before a training session is a good way to schedule refeeds?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

I know that for me personally it works the best.  I do know people that will scheule thier re-feeds post workout, especially after a leg day since you are most depleted then (however you trian total body so it doesn't matter I guess).  that way they gobble up al the nutrients.  Seems to work well like that also.  I like my way the best for me though.  try a few weeks one way and a few weeks the other and see how you feel.  that is the way to get your best answer.


----------



## JoeR. (Jun 24, 2004)

I would stay away from refeeding BEFORE training sessions becasue all the food in you.  I dont know how you get but with all the food in me I dont move so well for a few hours..


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

No, you re-feed the day before so that you are super saturated and holding tons of glycogen so that the next day you can have a heavy workout.  Not on the same day, pre training.


----------



## bigbrownbear (Jun 26, 2004)

how many days r u guys weigh training to do this?

was thinking about doing this pwo myself - and just training/refeeding every third day.


----------



## bigbrownbear (Jul 4, 2004)

any response?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2004)

bigbrownbear said:
			
		

> how many days r u guys weigh training to do this?
> 
> was thinking about doing this pwo myself - and just training/refeeding every third day.


it can be done every third day.  I still prefer to do it on an off day though


----------

